# Wanted - Old clamp on downtube shifters



## bobg (29 Aug 2007)

Wanted - Old clamp on downtube shifters. Just the clamp will do because I want it so that I can attach cable end bosses to allow me to fit SDI levers. Thanks very much


----------



## Will1985 (30 Aug 2007)

I'm currently looking to put a cable stop on the downtube as well - googling came up with 2 neat ideas - blind rivet a boss on (LBS job), or simply araldite/epoxy glue a new cable stop from Campag onto the frame.


----------



## bobg (30 Aug 2007)

Will1985 said:


> I'm currently looking to put a cable stop on the downtube as well - googling came up with 2 neat ideas - blind rivet a boss on (LBS job), or simply araldite/epoxy glue a new cable stop from Campag onto the frame.



Hi Will, I've had some new info from acouple of very hepful posters - it might help us?
I'm told they're called "RIVNUTS" looks like a clever idea but I dont fancy drilling the frame. Must admit I hadn't considered araldite etc - mind you, I cant even stick my fingers together with superglue so I'm not hopeful
It seems that SJS do a little gizmo for £4.99 its essentially a clamp with the bosses already fitted, you just screw on the cable stops. I trawled every LBS for miles and nobody had any old shifters - I was lucky enough to win some Shimano 600's for £3.50 last night on E Bay - Just hope the cable stops fit. I hadnt considered the need for "in line" cable adjusters either I'll send you the link if you need it?


----------



## Will1985 (30 Aug 2007)

My situation is complicated by the fact that it is a TT frame with an absolutely massive "oval" downtube. I've checked out the Rivnut - a bit like blind riveting, and will ask LBS next week.


----------



## bobg (31 Aug 2007)

Will1985 said:


> My situation is complicated by the fact that it is a TT frame with an absolutely massive "oval" downtube. I've checked out the Rivnut - a bit like blind riveting, and will ask LBS next week.



Mmmm I see your problem?? Rivnuts might be the best way to go. I made a few call to LBS round here and nobody had heard of them... mind you bike shops that do more than sell bits are bit thin on the ground. I got the impression that those rivnuts are used a lot in car restoration - light engineering - maybe thats a direction to investigate? They're cheap enough to buy, its just the fitting tool that's costly. If I come with anything helpful I'll Pm you


----------

